# foreman 500 jetting



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

ok guys i see everyone on here says to run a 170 with a slip on well i just installed one with the fuel mixture screw at 2.5 turns out like it says but now im having a bigger problem....the bike is so hard to start like i have to have the choke pulled try and start it and then rev it up at same time to get it to crank def not suppose to be this way obviously so i pulled the plug put a new one in thinking maybe that was the problem but it does the same thing once i get it cranked it runs ok for about 2-3 minutes then it wants to spit and sputter again...im not a carb guru but i know some of yall are what should i do i know it hard explaining this but, to break it down simple it is hard to start very hard to start and spits and sputters after a few minutes of riding...thanks for the much needed help in advance......o and it is a 06 foreman 500 with a hmf swamp series and a 2in snorkel most the way but comes out the airbox 1.5 for just like 4 inches or so then goes 2in the rest of the way


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Just seen this - Sounds to me like it needs a bigger pilot jet. Go out to 3-3.5 turns on the pilot screw and see if it seems to help any.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Glad I was able to help you out tonka....let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

thanks boot and come to find out the stock jet was running to lean at 162 and the 170 they recommend fouled my plug and the 165 is good now that i have it on 2.5 turns out but i have only rode it 10min i wanna get my gf to ride it a full day since im so spoiled with a automatic now lol, i hate shifting leave that with her hahahaha


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Good deal. NGK's are great spark plugs, but foul it one time and it's trash.


----------

